# Thyroid results



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, here are my results:

0.52 (0.2-4.2) - Normal - no action needed

I am on 50mcg T4 but I'm getting more tired, cold and constipated each day. It's becoming more of a struggle to get out of bed.

Doctors say the thyroid is fine. Are they right?

Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is that your TSH result?

If they are only testing TSH, there's no real way of knowing if your thyroid is ok or not. You really need to ask for free t4 and free t3 and also look at antibodies.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid recently?


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Is that your TSH result?
> 
> If they are only testing TSH, there's no real way of knowing if your thyroid is ok or not. You really need to ask for free t4 and free t3 and also look at antibodies.
> 
> Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid recently?


Hi, thanks,

Yes, just the TSH result.

I'm having a medication review in 2 weeks' time and that includes a Free T3 and Free T4 as well as TSH. Anti-TPO antibodies were recently done and have risen from 33.6 in June (negative) to 148 in this month. Range is 0-34 and I went gluten-free throughout the time gap between antibody results. Doctor suggested I went gluten-free.

Doctor will not do an ultrasound of my thyroid because they had a feel and said everything felt fine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Please insist on the FREE T3 and FREE T4 test.

Info above!

And, have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sunny537 said:


> Hi, thanks,
> Yes, just the TSH result.
> I'm having a medication review in 2 weeks' time and that includes a Free T3 and Free T4 as well as TSH. Anti-TPO antibodies were recently done and have risen from 33.6 in June (negative) to 148 in this month. Range is 0-34 and I went gluten-free throughout the time gap between antibody results. Doctor suggested I went gluten-free.
> Doctor will not do an ultrasound of my thyroid because they had a feel and said everything felt fine.


Well, it's good that you are getting more tests.

If you aren't gluten sensitive, then going gluten free won't impact your results. It certainly sounds like an autoimmune process that is getting more advanced...which is a very, very, verrrrrry good reason for an ultrasound. My GYN checked my thyroid every year and thing it felt fine. Until about three years ago when it suddenly didn't feel fine. By the time I got to the "not fine" state, I had three large r cancerous tumors, three other smaller ones, and three lymph nodes with cancer in them. I'm ok now, but had I kown i had a thyroid issue and had someone insisted on an u/s, well, it couldn't have saved my a lot of treatment.


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Well, it's good that you are getting more tests.
> 
> If you aren't gluten sensitive, then going gluten free won't impact your results. It certainly sounds like an autoimmune process that is getting more advanced...which is a very, very, verrrrrry good reason for an ultrasound. My GYN checked my thyroid every year and thing it felt fine. Until about three years ago when it suddenly didn't feel fine. By the time I got to the "not fine" state, I had three large r cancerous tumors, three other smaller ones, and three lymph nodes with cancer in them. I'm ok now, but had I kown i had a thyroid issue and had someone insisted on an u/s, well, it couldn't have saved my a lot of treatment.


Oh my gosh!  Sorry to hear about the problems you had with treatment. 

I've been advised to go back onto the gluten challenge - so I've now been eating gluten in preparation for the celiac screen to be redone as the first time I did it, I wasn't eating gluten long enough. I think I only ate gluten/wheat for something like 3 weeks and when I had the celiac screen done it was negative. The consultant didn't even question the earliness of the test as she was the one who ordered it! When I read that antibodies responsible for gluten appear something like 12 weeks after consuming gluten I went back to my doctor who then suggested I retry the gluten challenge.

I've done the gluten challenge since the 21st October and as Hashimoto's is a Type IV hypersensitivity there are other things that have cropped up that have concerned me and are persuading me to stop the gluten challenge. But in a way I feel I cannot stop the gluten challenge because the antibodies may not be present in the repeat celiac screen. Type IV hypersensitivities typically appear 2-3 days to develop but these symptoms have appeared 4 days after! 

Symptoms that have now cropped up:

- Sore and itchy red spots appearing on skin
- Mouth ulcers
- Increasing fatigue although I'm not entirely sure if it's the gluten or the Hashimoto's
- Swollen feeling in neck on one side.

Definitely seems like the autoimmune process is becoming more advanced, in which case I'll try to push my case forward for an ultrasound scan - even if it's to put my mind at rest. This hopefully will be enough to get my doctor to reconsider but if not then I don't know!

I see my doctor tomorrow about having other nutrient levels checked alongside my thyroid function so I'll see what they say.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know if I have Celiac, as I refuse to eat gluten again for the test. I feel it when I eat it, so I know I am at least intolerant of it. Does not matter to me if I have it or not, since the treatment is the same. I never had antibody tests until after I was Gf, so I don't know if they were affected by it or not.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had a simple blood test that tested for gluten intolerance. Why wouldn't you have that test first?


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> I had a simple blood test that tested for gluten intolerance. Why wouldn't you have that test first?


Sorry, what is the name of the blood test you had done for gluten intolerance? The only one I had done was for Celiac and the only thing tested was the total serum IgA.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you been tested for Lupus?


----------



## Evra (Sep 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Have you been tested for Lupus?


I don't think so. I had positive ANAs but the doctor said they tested for Anti-La, Anti-Ro, Anti-Parietal, Anti-DS DNA, Anti-microsomal and Anti-Smooth muscle.


----------

